

Anonymous cofounder - ambbai

so i have been internet friends with this guy for some years, now i want to do some stuff with him mainly for educational purposes but... imagine it actually turns out profitable. i can't think of a way to share profits and keep trust. i can imagine paying him via paypal but measuring how much he contributed would be hard. i am leading the project, have more experience etc.<p>at first i though i'd share all access to servers and all to maintain trust (i haven't actually done it yet) but our relationship is such that nothing stops him from taking over everything and locking me out of my own system :)<p>i think the best way to go on would be to stay solo, keep him as a freelancer and pay him based on some work he completes (paying only if what we build turns out to be profitable)<p>any thoughts?
======
pseudonym
>keep him as a freelancer and pay him based on some work he completes (paying
only if what we build turns out to be profitable)

No. Either he's a cofounder and making money based on that, or he's a
freelancer and you're paying him either way. Craigslist is full of "make my
site and I'll pay you if we're profitable", and it irks me every time I see
that. Any coder that agrees to that is being taken advantage of, straight up.

------
Scott_MacGregor
As far as giving someone access to a server, give him a lower permission than
you have. For instance if you are on a MS server and are the Forest Owner,
make him an Administrator and only give him the minimum permissions that he
needs to do his tasks. Same holds true for Linux, just different terminology.

Look up your operating system online to see how to grant lower level
permissions than you have.

------
pilom
Invite him to a Happy Hour and actually get to know him?

